#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη Στατικής Επάρκειας - Γλώσσα

## MARGA

Καλησπέρα σας!

Είμαι νέο μέλος στο site και νέα μηχανικός στο κομμάτι των Στατικών. 

Συντάσσω την μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας μίας μεταλλικής κατασκευής και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω -αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου απαντήσει:
όσον αφορά την υποβολή σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, η μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας μπορεί να παραδοθεί  και στην Αγγλική γλώσσα ή είναι απαραίτητο να είναι γραμμένη στα Ελληνικά;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,

 :Χαρούμενος:  :Χαρούμενος:  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Επίσημη γλώσσα του Ελληνικού κράτους είναι *μόνο* η ελληνική.
Οπότε, τα τεύχη των υπολογισμών και τα σχέδια πρέπει να είναι στα ελληνικά.

----------

MARGA

----------

